# What kind of fish is this?



## coolcar24th (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok so my uncle decided to gimme a fish he had in the sump for my pico tank. He said hes had it for about 8 months now and its stayed small for the most part and he never feeds it. He said it didnt know it was still down there until today. I dont think Ive ever seen this fish before so if anyone knows what it is that would be nice. Its a light bluish color and have small teeth. Seems to be a carnivorous fish but from what my uncle says its a small lil fish. Its also got some stripes on it and is about 2 inches long.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I am afraid that me giving a guess on this is much like the blind leading the blind. My nephew just got 2 little fish that look very much like them. His are called Long fin, skirts. I think from the Tetra family? That is what your's looks like in that picture anyway.

I was also thinking it might be some type of convict from what you are saying but... If it hasn't had a good meal in 8 months, I am sure it probably isn't at it's best look. Maybe it will get darker more pronounced striping after some good light and a few good meals. Whatever he is, I am glad he found his way into a proper aquarium and hopefully you can spoil him for the rest of his life.


----------



## coolcar24th (Apr 21, 2010)

Im pretty sure thats not it. Its a salt water fish....


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

coolcar24th said:


> Im pretty sure thats not it. Its a salt water fish....


LOL just as i hit "post" I realized that. I couldn't even begin to guess then. Either way, he is still cute.


----------



## coolcar24th (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea hes a cool lil guy or girl IDK. So far its been swimming in the back of the tank and still getting used to me sitting here. Here is a better side pic of the fish. You can kinda see the blue on the fins. Sorry for the crappy pics. My cam doesnt have a macro mode and it sucks so I cant really get a clearer pic.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL Well, I am the resident spaz so sorry I didn't realize at first he was salt water. Fish in general are still foreign to me, much less salt water. I am progressing though, I knew he didn't look quite right for either of my guesses. Wrong shape fins etc... With all the variety out there, I am sure it will take years to learn a fish species on sight. 

Good Luck finding out. I am sure the experts will be here soon.


----------

